# Monte carlo in training day



## TrainingDay34 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey....im new to this board....im in the process of looking for a 78-79' Chevrolet Monte Carlo. Im actually trying to restore it exactly like in the movie Training day. im trying to figure out what brand of wood steering wheel is used in the movie. It appears to have like a gray covering over the center area where the horn is. Anyone know what brand it is? I contacted Grant and they said it wasnt theirs.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats because it is a lecarra,


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to Lay it Low..........Now for some friendly advice......Do a search, in quiet....but I feel im am to late...the training day monte has struck again :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh yeah welcome too.


----------



## TrainingDay34 (Feb 17, 2006)

haha....yea thanks for the advice....i looked around a bit...i guess i didnt search hard enough, but i'll keep that in mind next time. That damn car definitely strikes again. Ive wanted it so bad since i saw the movie back when it came out, and now ive really set myself to get it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

BEST OF LUCK,


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome...very nice car...love that monte...heres a few like it...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

welcome to LIL and good luck with your monte homie im sure it will come out clean


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

im so tired of seein black montes like training day, shyts played out homie...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

NEXT PERSON THAT SAYS THEY WANT TO BUILD THE TRAINING DAY MONTE IS GONNA GET ANTHRAX MAILED TO THEIR HOUSE :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh:THE WHOLE BAND?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WASNT IT A WOOD GRANT WHEEL????


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 18 2006, 01:52 AM~4872646
> *:biggrin: :uh:THE WHOLE BAND?
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol now thats funny,


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

lol welcome homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 17 2006, 09:37 PM~4871048
> *im so tired of seein black montes like training day, shyts played out homie...
> *


So are G-Bodies...


























Just fuckin' with ya dog.

:biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 18 2006, 01:49 AM~4872631
> *NEXT PERSON THAT SAYS THEY WANT TO BUILD THE TRAINING DAY MONTE IS GONNA GET ANTHRAX MAILED TO THEIR HOUSE :angry:
> *


like when you sent it to my house but turned out to be baby powder?


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 17 2006, 06:51 PM~4870487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 replys & u could not tell him about Mac Shawn Monte. :uh:  LOL


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 17 2006, 08:37 PM~4871048
> *im so tired of seein black montes like training day, shyts played out homie...
> *


true.


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

I loved that car but when they get the guns from the trunk...wheres the setup? :0


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

HAHA 

this thread is funny


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LemonDrop63_@Feb 20 2006, 07:35 AM~4886166
> *I loved that car but when they get the guns from the trunk...wheres the setup? :0
> *


They are mounted under the rear dash homie!


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

ya a guy from here has a monte done like that


----------



## TrainingDay34 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah im starting to realize they are played out. So im gonna consider maybe doing another color way or something. Just curious, how were you able to tell it was a lecarro steering wheel in the movie and not a grant??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE LEATHER AND TRIM,GRANT HAS THAT WHEEL STYLE BUT IT IS SOLID MAHOGONY OR BASIC WOODGRAIN, TAKE IT AND HAVE THEM PUT LEATHER LIKE THE ONE FROM TRAINING DAY.MAYBE CHEAPER.AND IT WILL MATCH PERFECT.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrainingDay34_@Feb 20 2006, 05:26 PM~4888656
> *yeah im starting to realize they are played out. So im gonna consider maybe doing another color way or something. Just curious, how were you able to tell it was a lecarro steering wheel in the movie and not a grant??
> *


fuck that shit hommie if you want your car like that
then build it they will come
that car and that movie did big things
but some people with there eyes closed can't see that

i got one had it before the movie i hop it
mine is siver and black been in many videos
and lrm like 27 times i think, but i'm not going to stop loving my car
because some dumb asses think it's gay

so if i can help you in any way pm me

think +
fuckers


----------



## TrainingDay34 (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2006, 05:39 PM~4897027
> *fuck that shit hommie if you want your car like that
> then build it they will come
> that car and that movie did big things
> ...


Thanks man, im gonna consider all options, and that particular one in the movie is what caught my eye, so im gonna base it off that with maybe some variations.


----------



## TrainingDay34 (Feb 17, 2006)

BTW, anyone have any other pics of the monte in the movie? ive only come across the one where he's shooting and the one where its parked outside of sandman's house.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrainingDay34_@Feb 21 2006, 10:51 PM~4898157
> *BTW, anyone have any other pics of the monte in the movie? ive only come across the one where he's shooting and the one where its parked outside of sandman's house.
> *


welcome newbie! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WENT OUT AND FOUND A MONTE RIGHT AFTER THE MOVIE. AND WAS GOING TO DO THE SAME THING, BUT OPTED FOR A DIFFRENT COLOR.CAUSE EVERBODY HAD A BLACK ONE.I HAVE SEEN COPIES BUT I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE DONE THE EXACT WAY.I MEAN THE WHOLE CAR, GOOD LUCK INSIDE AND OUT.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2006, 08:39 PM~4897027
> *fuck that shit hommie if you want your car like that
> then build it they will come
> that car and that movie did big things
> ...


there's absolutely nothing wrong with that car. actually, it is a pretty badass car. However, when everyone wants to build the same car, then where has the creativity gone to?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrainingDay34_@Feb 20 2006, 04:26 PM~4888656
> *yeah im starting to realize they are played out. So im gonna consider maybe doing another color way or something. Just curious, how were you able to tell it was a lecarro steering wheel in the movie and not a grant??
> *



because i have a grant gt woodgrain and i went back and rewatched the movie,look at the center of the steerin wheel,its got the bigger button area,grant always has a smaller area.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 22 2006, 04:15 AM~4899856
> *there's absolutely nothing wrong with that car. actually, it is a pretty badass car. However, when everyone wants to build the same car, then where has the creativity gone to?
> *


BRO IT'S HIS CAR WHO GIVES A FUCK

THE REAL POINT IS THAT HE WANT'S TO BUILD A LOWRIDER

SHIT I'M HAPPY WITH THAT


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i gotta friend wit a 79 monte carlo for sale. T tops not a sunroof. Frame mas been parcially wrapped. Upper a arms have been extended. Car has been painted but needs new paint and a new rear windshield from vandilism. No motor. if ur interested let me know and i can find out a price for you.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a decent deal,any new vids of the geo hoppin man,those were tight.


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Welcome homie, Monte's are nice rides I myself m' putting together a 1987 Lux,
different body style but it's all good.Good luck bro. ...build your car the way you want,not the way they want... :thumbsup:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrainingDay34_@Feb 17 2006, 06:46 PM~4870463
> *Hey....im new to this board....im in the process of looking for a 78-79' Chevrolet Monte Carlo. Im actually trying to restore it exactly like in the movie Training day. im trying to figure out what brand of wood steering wheel is used in the movie. It appears to have like a gray covering over the center area where the horn is. Anyone know what brand it is? I contacted Grant and they said it wasnt theirs.
> *


IM NEW TO THE BOARD TOO...THOSE MONTES ARE TIGHT. MY HUSBAND USED TO HAVE A 79. HE HAD IT PAINTED GREEN WITH GREEN SDPOKED RIMS. IT WAS TIGHT. HE IS MORE INTO CADDYS THOUGH. HES WORKIN ON ONE TO BUST OUT THIS SUMMER. I AM PARTIAL TO THE MONTES THOUGH. ONE DAY I WILL HAVE ONE. POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET YOURS. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2006, 07:49 AM~4925263
> *sounds like a decent deal,any new vids of the geo hoppin man,those were tight.
> *


i have made anymore videos lately cuz my shit is at a stand still waiting on my pumps to be rebuilt but i just uploaded a video of my buddies 74 buick. 

3 wheelin the Duece & A Quarter


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 18 2006, 01:52 AM~4872646
> *:biggrin: :uh:THE WHOLE BAND?
> *


man i hope so they kick some ass i would be like play bring the noise hahahahaha.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and to think my brother has a tracker sittin at his house just goin to waste,needs head work,that buick pulls a nice 3,lookin good man,


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

this is from imdb.com
Alonzo's car is a 1979 Chevy Monte Carlo, with some modifications: it has Dayton wire wheels with bullet caps; a Grant steering wheel; Flowmaster exhaust; and hydraulics. Added to this, the car is outfitted with a sunroof, which that era's Monte Carlos never had.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

We will have a better video clip of the buick pullin a higher 3 soon.. we added more batteries and better springs in the front... now it hops like a dream and leans so hard on 3 that the bumper drags.. with just 12's in the rear...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey everyone I guess I am a newbie.So hello and hope I'm welcomed.I just want to say that I myself think it's cool for people fixing and restoring Montes nomatter what the year.Even though the chrome strips on the 78-80 are hard to come by we still have the passion to continue our Monte projects.Peace


----------

